# African Rivers



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hello every one I m starting a journal about rivers in Congo around the town of Kinshasa ! I will put pictures of these rivers as much as I can. I will also take info of the water chemistry of those rivers. 
I am doing this just to show to the world of aquascaping how rivers and their border are here ! 

This a the Lufimi River near the black river (mayi ndombe) one bateke region. 
It's a place where we go for camping and rest after a hard week 






View from the tent 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Unfortunately I don't have data on this river ! But I will go back there and take datas. 

I have few pictures of the Congo river

This is near Zongo falls, after the malebo pool and before Inga rapids








Near Maluku just at the entrance of the malebo pool










For now these are the picture that I hAve !! I will continue this thread soon. 
I will also start a journal about Congolese aquatique plants and their location with picture ! 

See you soon !
Cheers 

Zanguli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

Looks awesome !  Kind of a "wish I was there" felling now   Thanks for posting, Im looking forward to updates.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

I second that, how lucky you are to have such a magnificent place so near. This thread would definitely be influential for someone. Can you get more of the riverbanks and pools?

Great work


----------



## Antoni

Great place to be! Please keep us updated! That is really interesting topic!


----------



## Brian Murphy

Would love to just jump in there and see whats down there lol


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi every one ,

Thanks for your interest for this thread !! 
I will keep this post "alive". I have a few picture of river and waterfall where I have found plants on my Facebook. Let me search for it ! 
For the future I will take better pic ! Like close up of the river border etc. 

I don't understand the question about riverbank and pools ?? 

Hope that this thread will interest people !

Regards
Zanguli   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi every one ,

Thanks for your interest for this thread !! 
I will keep this post "alive". I have a few picture of river and waterfall where I have found plants on my Facebook. Let me search for it ! 
For the future I will take better pic ! Like close up of the river border etc. 

I don't understand the question about riverbank and pools ?? 

Hope that this thread will interest people !

Regards
Zanguli   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey Zanguli,

Im sorry for not making myself clear, I was asking if you could get more shots like the first 4. Very close to the river, showing the riverside. This will be influential in aquascaping for sure.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

A little update !
I have been on my Facebook to find more pic of rivers where I have been. 
Sorry for the quality but when you save a pic from FB quality is not at it top ! 

Ok let's start with the Zongo falls





This is just before the falls




This plants was found under these rocks









Here's a view on the rocks from the top of the waterfall 




So that was a part of Zongo an other day I will add pic of the 2 nd Zongo falls where you can find many Anubias. 

Ok now I will put pic from the black river
This river have a cold temperature and a high flow. A nice thing about this river is that you can walk along the rivers for 20 min than jump in the river and make your way back to the bridge in the water flow. 




















This is the snele river a place I go almost every week end to ride my bike. 
Cold river with a good water flow sandy water. Unfortunately I took all these pic after a huge storm so the water is not as usually. 

















Now we go Vampa falls it s the place where I have found my first Anubias. 
The river is tiny but the falls are beautiful !!!! I have seen a huge Anubia under a big rock. It was so beautiful with leaves of 30 cm. than we walk near the fall, I looked up to the rocky walls surrounding me and it was full of small Anubias !! What a great feeling when you see that for the first time !  The
River come from this big hill. 











And again some pictures of the Congo river. We often go there on sandy island in the middle of the river that you have to reach by boat or sometime by car but this is on the border. 














Now for fun





This is a natural jacuzzi in Zongo they are many like this 




So that's it for the moment ! 
I am sorry but I have not took all this pic for aquascaping or aquarist purpose so I will update soon with more interesting pic for you. 

Thanks
Cheers 
Zanguli







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

Hi this is a great thread must of been amazing seeing those anubias in their natural environment I have just had my first anubias barteri flower in my aquarium after managing to kill many over the two years of keeping them excellent thread keep the updates coming


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Them pictures are absolutely fantastic mate! That ravine with that little waterfall looks phenomenal.

Good work, looking forward to future updates!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey,

I was walking my dog today, and in the winter sun, the riverbank looked like a palette of Greens, Yellows and Reds. I thought since you shared your fantastic scenery with us, I would show you a little bit of my riverside, Situated in Richmond, a little Market town in North Yorkshire.

All photos are with my iPhone 4, so please bear that in mind when viewing, its all I had on my unfortunately, I'd love a Digi SLR.





















































Hope you like


----------



## Ben22

interesting keep it coming, would be good to get some underwater shots 2!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi every one,

I know it's been a while since I have write some thing on this thread !! 
Your pictures are beautiful !!! I really like the one with the roots of the tree !!! 
Since my last publication I haven't been on a river or something else !! Working riding bike etc. But as soon as possible I will take pictures !! 
A friend of mine have received his material for his tank. CO2 + ferts + lights. So next week end we go to Zongo falls to take some plants AND of course to take better pictures for you guys !!!!!
So we keep in touch and in two weeks you ll have picture of Anubias in their natural environment and other plants. 

Here is a pic of my last tank set up 3 weeks ago 








Tonight I will take pictures of this tank because I have done everything on this tank : the cabinet, the light system and the tank. 

Take care
Zanguli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi plants lovers 
This week end I was near Nsele river and I have take some new plants. 
I am a bit in hurry so it s a small update. After I will explain better how looks the place and the water there. 
UN fortunately I didn't took a good pic of the place because we were riding in dirt bike. But here is a shot. 





The plants are in the tank for 5 days now and they are pearling a lot ! 
In the tank the leave looks nice silver color ! I ll take picture. 

See you soon 
Regards 
Zanguli



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojouk

awesome


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hello,
I wanted to add 2 pic of the pool Malebo on the Congo river. 
Pool Malebo is starting at 30 km north of Kinshasa and is the widths place of Congo river. The larger part is 34 Km !!!

Entrance of the pool


 

View on a part of the pool




I am sorry but since many month I am not going out of the town for camping and things like that so I don't have new pic of rivers and streams. 

Cheers guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Here a satellite view of pool malebo (Stanley pool). The island you see on the pic above is the small island on top right of the satellite view near the entrance ! Like that you can have an idea how big it is 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killi69

Nice!!! Hopefully, I will have some Microctenopoma fasciolatum and M. nanum arriving with a shipment from Congo next week.  They live in the Congo river drainage and I think also occur in Malebo.  Good to see where some of my fish come from!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi,
happy to hear that you like these pic !!! I have to go on sunday to that same place (we ride dirt bike there) I will take pic of the river border  for you !! 
do you know the name of the guy who export these fish from Congo ? I may know him lol 
Ah yes just to inform you that my killi unfortunately  jump out of the tank I found it on the floor al ready dead ..........

Regards


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

I have never seen the first one !!!! it's a beautiful fish. years ago I was going to a ornamental congolese fish exporter and I have never seen this fish !! or maybe more black and brown but with blue never !!
the second one i have already see it !!
cheers mate


----------



## killi69

You don't see them here much either. Occasionally Microctenopoma ansorgii is on offer but I have not come across M. fasciolatum or M. nanum before in a shop. I have a small group of M. ansorgii and one M. nanum which the LFS had received a 'contaminant' in a shipment of M. ansorgii. So I really hope my order from the Congo arrives ok next week. I don't know the name of the actual supplier, the order comes through a friend of mine who has deals with someone over there. You have some really interesting and unusual fish over there.

_M. nanum;_





_M. ansorgii;_


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi killi 
How are you doing mate. 

I Thoth this one was the M Nanum and I have already seen this one 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zAn_68LYD44/TrVS5xSi5JI/AAAAAAAAAAY/sxUxXOrY0Ro/s1600/ca1.jpg

They are not eating plants ?? 
Hope one day you ll come to Congo lol 

Regards


----------



## killi69

Hi Zanguli,


zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I Thoth this one was the M Nanum and I have already seen this one http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zAn_68LYD44/TrVS5xSi5JI/AAAAAAAAAAY/sxUxXOrY0Ro/s1600/ca1.jpg


This fish is definitely M. ansorgii, the same fish as my picture above.  It can change its colours from dark brown to orange & black stripes as in your photo.  They do not eat plants and love to hang around plant cover.  Really lovely fish, among my very favourite.
If I ever come to Congo I will let you know hehe.  Likewise if you ever come to to the UK... bring me some fish


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Ahahaha yes i hope that if someone of ukaps come to Congo he will let you know. If one day I come to uk for sure I will let you know you and ukaps member like that I can meet some of you guys. And this can be possible because my cousin is living in London !! 

when you guys are suffering of cold time we are suffering of hot weather I am now in my car and there is 40 degre Celsius  !! I don't understand why with the tapatalk 2 I cannot put pic ???????
Cheers


----------



## killi69

Wow we could do with some heat here at the moment.  If if ever make it over to London do get in touch!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi 
I am in Boma now 470 km from Kinshasa at 80 km from the ocean. A friend of us ask if we wanted to go fishing barracuda on Saturday and Sunday go to fish in the mangrove. I was really exited to do that like that I could take pic of the end of Congo river and the habitat of the Congolese mangrove and share it with you guys. But unfortunately I forgot that on Saturday and Sunday I have a dirt bike race in Kinshasa !!! So have to go back today in Kinshasa !! Maybe an other time. 
I am a bit disappointed because it could be great experience and a nice report for ukaps. 
Well I ll ask my friend to take pic of the mangrove. 
Ah and next time I come to Boma so in two weeks I will go in the mayombe forest to fish macro shrimp for my dad ! They live in small river in the forest !!! Hope I will stick to that program and share it with you. 

Take care guys 
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

At least I have take pic of Congo river by plane here are some shots 






















Here is a pic that I hope will inspire some one 




Hope you like this update

Cheers
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hello members long time since I have made an update. 
I went to my mother place, she is the founder and the president of a sanctuary of chimp (bonobos) and there is a small river passing there so I took some shots. 
I also encourage you if you have time to visite her web site to know more about bonobo that is endemic to Congo. 
Page d’accueil - Lola Ya Bonobo













One of three pond of the sanctuary





Cheers and please visit her web site


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

A Sunday on the river 

























Going back to town in boat 








They were a lot of big group of nanochromis but it was impossible to capture them with the iPhone due to reflection on the water. I have seen more than 10 group of 50 fish. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

On the last pic you can see at the back a huge storm coming !!!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

An other day on the river. 
I wanted to take pic of fishes and other but we arrive in sand island at 1 pm and a huge storm arrive at 3 pm so we had to go. Here are some shot I did when we did a ride on the jet ski with my wife. 







The holes you can see in the sand wall are all bird nest. 














Tomorrow is an off day in Congo we have to go on the river for the day so I ll take pic of how we are fishing without fishing line. Just by pulling floating plants that are stuck on the border of the sand island 

Cheers guys


----------



## Bandersnatch

That was interesting, looks really nice round there as well, thanks for that.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi guys here is a link of a video of Lufimi river. A friend of mine and a group of person are swimming with a go pro on his head. If you want to see how look an African river from the inside you must watch this. They are doing a 8 min journey by swimming in this black water river !! Very nice video. 



If the like doesn't work just write "Lufimi river" on YouTube and its the first video. 

Let me know how do you like it guys 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

sorry it's a 4 min swim but you can see well the river on it


----------



## Ady34

Great video, crazy friends....looks dangerous!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

haha yes crazy friends !! we are a crazy group of friend here who love nature !!
you must be a good swimmer to do that. And i told him that ! the same day they had a problem with a girl that have been stuck because of a piece of wood in the water. but he manage to pull off her from that wood !! I have seen the video and it's quite stressing !! 

But now at least you have a clear idea of an african river from the inside lol


----------



## sanj

Wow, amazing photos... you could become a Heiko of the Congo! Go fish netting... find some new species 

Where is your photo?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Sanj

I would love to do that !! But doing it alone is not very funny haha. When I was 12 years old a friend and I were doing that on the Nsele river. I think at the start of this thread there are some pic of this river. 
I think it would be a good idea to do that again. 

Which pic are you asking for mate ?? 
The last two post are on the Congo river in front of Kinshasa ! 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

sanj said:


> Wow, amazing photos... you could become a Heiko of the Congo! Go fish netting... find some new species
> 
> Where is your photo?


----------



## sanj

Where is your photo in all these pictures. I want to put a face to this man who is lucky to live in an amazing biodiversity hotspot.​


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

hahaha you see the guy in the natural "Jacuzzi" in post #10 that's me. this pic was 3 or 4 years ago.
just wanted to know about your 1600 L tank. is it still running or you have rescape it ? 

cheers mate.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

sanj said:


> Where is your photo in all these pictures. I want to put a face to this man who is lucky to live in an amazing biodiversity hotspot.​


I always forget to quote lol


----------



## sanj

Ah ok, I saw it.

Yeah my tank is still going.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

sanj said:


> Ah ok, I saw it.
> 
> Yeah my tank is still going.


is it possible to have a shot of the tank to how is it now  ?? I love that tank mate


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Just a pic of a sunset


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi 
I just wanted to share a pic with you. 
These days we are not doing so much things so don't really have interesting pic and comment. 

We spent a night on a sand Island on Congo river. We spent a really nice time this week end. I have not do that since 15 years, so it was good !





Here is a link to a 360 view of the island 
Untitled - Dermandar
Tell me if the link is working or not please 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Plant ID
Hello guys a friend of mine in south of Congo in the Kundelundu national park and found this. Maybe some knows the name of these plants ? 













Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

SOME other pictures 

Kundelundu national parc MPOLOBWE RIVER


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi guys 
Long time since I did an update on this thread. 
Here is a picture of a huge spring in Kimpese 200km west from Kinshasa. Water comes out directly from the sand, water is cold around 24C and is crystal clear water. Substrate is cover of one type of plant but I don't know which one !! 
Darrel or someone else  ??? Hahaha 
Sorry he didn't take close up pictures of the plant. 
Here are some picture of that beautiful place. 














Cheers 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
Nice. 





zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Darrel or someone else


It is a macroscopic algae, a <"Charophyte">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Thanks Darrel !! You always have the answer hahaha 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi guys 
I have more pictures of that spring and underwater pictures. In fact this huge spring transform it self in a crystal clear river 



As we can see there is "big" species of cichlids nymphaea and macro algae are thriving in there. 



















Enjoy 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

More







Pictures where you can see how water comes out of the ground. 


























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon

Stunning underwater shots


----------



## Martin in Holland

Just beautiful.....closing my mouth now and wiping drool away.


----------

